# E-collar feedback



## sgallagher81 (6 mo ago)

I'm trying to narrow down between "Garmin delta xc" or "e-collar technologies mini educator" e-collars ... Both have been recommended by different trainers and different friends. I'd love any feedback if you have used either?


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

I see amazon is packaging that Garmin model with a clicker. Cute! I do hate clickers. That aside, I just purchased a Garmin Sport Pro. What I like better about the Sport Pro is that it has an intuitive dial for the level setting, and obvious buttons for continuous, momentary, tone and vibration corrections. I get confused by controllers like the 2 you mentioned, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

sgallagher81 said:


> I'm trying to narrow down between "Garmin delta xc" or "e-collar technologies mini educator" e-collars ... Both have been recommended by different trainers and different friends. I'd love any feedback if you have used either?


I would prefer the e collar tech educator.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Garmin Sport Pro- variable settings- can use for up to 3 dogs, tone, vibration, and ’shock”-easy to use. BTW just in case you are not working with a trainer, or have not used one before- strongly advise that you work with an e-collar experienced owner or trainer.


----------



## sgallagher81 (6 mo ago)

sevans said:


> Garmin Sport Pro- variable settings- can use for up to 3 dogs, tone, vibration, and ’shock”-easy to use. BTW just in case you are not working with a trainer, or have not used one before- strongly advise that you work with an e-collar experienced owner or trainer.


Yes, definitely working with a trainer. Who recommended the Garmin Delta xc. And then another trainer had recommended the educator. But my trainer will work with me on whatever I choose so I'll check out the sport pro as well, thank you.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I prefer the educators


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

sevans said:


> Garmin Sport Pro- variable settings- can use for up to 3 dogs, tone, vibration, and ’shock”-easy to use.


I have this one and the Garmin Pro 550, the same collar receivers can be paired to either of them. The Sport Pro transmitter is smaller and more ergonomic. The 550 has a bit more range but that is not an issue for most people.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the Garmin Pro 550 also and use it when we field train. I keep it hooked on my belt loop with a carabiner. If it were to fall off, it would be easier to find. I find it cumbersome otherwise, so I also bought a Dogtra 200C. Both are simple and easy to use. Once your dog is conditioned to an e-collar, and since I was new to them I had a trusted someone very experienced assist with that, it’s a helpful tool. What I like most about it is we’ve gotten to where I hardly ever need to use the stimulation. It’s a real comfort, however, out on the field and when I have Logan off leash hiking or in mountain meadows where there are bears and such.


----------



## sgallagher81 (6 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> I have the Garmin Pro 550 also and use it when we field train. I keep it hooked on my belt loop with a carabiner. If it were to fall off, it would be easier to find. I find it cumbersome otherwise, so I also bought a Dogtra 200C. Both are simple and easy to use. Once your dog is conditioned to an e-collar, and since I was new to them I had a trusted someone very experienced assist with that, it’s a helpful tool. What I like most about it is we’ve gotten to where I hardly ever need to use the stimulation. It’s a real comfort, however, out on the field and when I have Logan off leash hiking or in mountain meadows where there are bears and such.


Great feedback thank you!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> I have the Garmin Pro 550 also and use it when we field train. I keep it hooked on my belt loop with a carabiner.


I have a loop of parachute cord on my transmitters. It hangs from my shoulder at about waist level.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> I have a loop of parachute cord on my transmitters. It hangs from my shoulder at about waist level.


Thanks. I suppose you mean crossbody? I’d probably have to do it that way so it didn’t fall off my shoulder.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Thanks. I suppose you mean crossbody? I’d probably have to do it that way so it didn’t fall off my shoulder.


Yes, makes it nearly impossible to lose or drop.


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

I have the Educator EZ-900. Programable tone/vibration levels, like the transmitter design better. Haven’t used it very much yet and the side buttons seem to be sticking a bit. The rubber buttons may be jamming a bit against the case once depressed. This reduces the pressure required to causeca stim and has me worried. Wrote to maker over the weekend, but haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I think it is safe to say that over 95% of field trainers use either Garmin or Dogtra collars. The rest use a different brand or don't use them at all. 
A common problem is not putting the collar on tight enough. It needs to be just behind the ears and much tighter than you probably think. If it is too loose it will move around and the prongs will cause irritation and contact will be intermittent.
Most collars come with long and short contacts, put the long ones one and throw awat the short ones. 

Less expensive collars such as "Sport Dog" brand will work for yard training at short distance. Something I and many others have noticed with them is inconsistency. As the charge level of the collar goes down so does the stimulation level. 
With Garmin and Dogtra, the stimulation is consistent and the collar holds a charge for a long time. I have gone weeks between charging.

Something I have notice about the Garmin collars is the "feel" of the stimulation. On momentary it feels like a quick sharp Tap, an unpleasant tap at the higher levels. I would compare it to the feel of an electric fence but at a lower intensity (if anyone knows what that feels like). On continuous it feels like a rapid series of taps. 

With Dogtra and others the stimulation feels weird, kind of like a shock from a 120v circuit. Less sharp and defined.

People use both with success so it probably makes no difference to the dog if used properly.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> I think it is safe to say that over 95% of field trainers use either Garmin or Dogtra collars. The rest use a different brand or don't use them at all.
> A common problem is not putting the collar on tight enough. It needs to be just behind the ears and much tighter than you probably think. If it is too loose it will move around and the prongs will cause irritation and contact will be intermittent.
> Most collars come with long and short contacts, put the long ones one and throw awat the short ones.
> 
> ...


I messed up at first not putting it on tight enough. It simply doesn’t work correctly if you don’t and I can see where it moving around would cause irritation. 

I have Garmin and Dogtra. I do see a difference in the stimulations. I’ve noticed with Logan anymore, I rarely use it and when I do he will respond to a very slight stimulation.


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Concerning fitting the collar, I noticed that Dogtra suggests facing the electrodes toward the side of the neck where the large muscle group is. I tried positioning it that way and it seems to work more consistent that way. It also makes it pretty obvious if you have it too loose, as it will slide if you do.


----------

